# Sigma updates compatibility notice for the Canon EOS R



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 16, 2019)

> We would like to share the results of our further investigations regarding the operating conditions of the Canon “EOS R” and SIGMA’s interchangeable lenses for Canon mount.
> When SIGMA’s interchangeable lenses in the current product lineup, listed below, are used in combination with the Canon “EOS R” and their “Mount Adapter EF-EOS R” or “Control Ring Mount Adapter EF-EOS R”, both AF and AE operate without any issues. Furthermore, lenses which incorporate Optical Stabilizer (OS) will work with the OS function properly in effect.
> 
> In addition, when the Digital Lens Optimizer is switched [OFF], but “Peripheral illumination correction”, “Chromatic aberration correction” and “Distortion correction”, located within the in-camera Lens Aberration Correction function is switched [ON], the appropriate corrections can be achieved in accordance with the optical characteristics of each lens. This is applicable to DG and DC lenses from Contemporary, Art and Sports line listed below which were...



Continue reading...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 16, 2019)

So, Sigma strikes again!! Older lenses will not autofocus among other things. How many times has this happened? 

Every Canon EF lens works on the "R", but you need a Sigma Art or Sport lens to autofocus. Eventually, the Art and Sport lenses will fall into the same category if the past history is any indicator. Sigma stops updates once a lens is out of production.

"For interchangeable lenses which are not from Contemporary, Art or Sports line, please focus using MF, since it may be difficult to achieve sufficient focusing speed and accuracy. "


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 16, 2019)

Seems like the apo macro 180mm is ok, but a little confusing. Not Art, Sports, or Contemporary, but on the good list?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 16, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Seems like the apo macro 180mm is ok, but a little confusing. Not Art, Sports, or Contemporary, but on the good list?


Generally speaking Macro lenses from 3rd party makers do seem to work well on future bodies, I have used old 50mm Macro Sigma(one that had focus window and not the recently discontinued one) on 80D and it works fine but some of their old zooms tend to be hit or miss from same time frame.


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 16, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Seems like the apo macro 180mm is ok, but a little confusing. Not Art, Sports, or Contemporary, but on the good list?



The 180mm seems to be a victim of poor timing, it launched about 3 months before Sigma announced the global vision line.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 16, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> The 180mm seems to be a victim of poor timing, it launched about 3 months before Sigma announced the global vision line.


Yes, but it works GREAT on the 5DIII and 5DIV. From the Sigma announcement, a little bit of mixed messaging, or I'm just not reading properly.

Also, based on the performance, IQ, and design of the lens, I suspect some of the Sports tech went into the APO 180mm f/2.8. Just a hunch, but it's such a rarely discussed lens, I doubt I'll ever know for sure...Unless there has been a teardown?


----------



## maves (Jan 16, 2019)

I think as I move to R mount I'll end up with all Canon lenses. I think my only Sigma lens now is my 50 Art


----------



## Jethro (Jan 17, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> So, Sigma strikes again!! Older lenses will not autofocus among other things. How many times has this happened?
> 
> Every Canon EF lens works on the "R", but you need a Sigma Art or Sport lens to autofocus. Eventually, the Art and Sport lenses will fall into the same category if the past history is any indicator. Sigma stops updates once a lens is out of production.
> 
> "For interchangeable lenses which are not from Contemporary, Art or Sports line, please focus using MF, since it may be difficult to achieve sufficient focusing speed and accuracy. "


Yet at the front they say "both AF and AE operate without any issues" - apparently 'speed and accuracy' are not issues! Truly bizarre.


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 17, 2019)

older 3rd party lenses were kind of hit n miss anyway. I am thinking of the R and am not worried even though I have a fair # of sigma lenses. The new sigma and tamrons can be updated via firmware so no big deal. I think I have a 10-22 I might worry about, but meh, quality was so so.. just an incentive to get a better one


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 17, 2019)

and this is why I would never get a Sigma or Tamron lens that was not dock compatible!


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 17, 2019)

Jethro said:


> Yet at the front they say "both AF and AE operate without any issues" - apparently 'speed and accuracy' are not issues! Truly bizarre.


Another press release lost in translation.


----------



## epsiloneri (Jan 17, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Sigma stops updates once a lens is out of production.


I'm not so sure this is a general trend. Without the dock, how are they supposed to update the older lenses?


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 17, 2019)

epsiloneri said:


> Without the dock, how are they supposed to update the older lenses?


Like before: send it in!


----------



## maxfactor9933 (Jan 17, 2019)

Thanks god 180mm macro, my only sigma lens works. however I m not planning to switch to ML anytime soon. waiting for next 5D iteration.


----------



## Cryhavoc (Jan 17, 2019)

I've been using the Sigma 35mm Art since I purchased the R back in late November. The lens did require a firmware update to eliminate the round circle issue, but after the update, it's been a great lens.

Took the R to Disneyland over Christmas with the 24-105r lens and the 35mm F1.4 Art. Was quite pleased with the results of both daytime and nighttime shooting. 

Thought strongly about buying the Z 7 at the time, but ultimately, with the wife's encouragement, stuck with Canon and got the R.
I've been quite pleased with it and haven't run into any issues. I'm not a videographer and if I were, I would purchase a dedicated video camera for that, so the fact that the R crops 4k, meh, don't care, since I bought this to shoot pictures, not video 

With that said, I'm very interested in what new features/functionality the major FW update will bring to this camera.


----------



## degos (Jan 19, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> So, Sigma strikes again!!



Yeah, those brutes! How dare they try to make good lenses despite Canon's refusal to license the mount protocols. Sigma should just shut-down and let Canon dictate what lenses you need.

1993 Canon 50mm f/1.4 should be enough for anyone. Hand over your $400! Sigma 105mm f/1.4? Pffff! I have my $500 1991-era 100mm f/2. Think you need IS on that 400mm f/5.6? Nonense, just give us the $1200 and shutup.

That's the World you'd live in without third-party lenses. So, Canon strikes again.


----------



## Pape (Jan 21, 2019)

they can keep their is ,but would love new design 400mm f5,6 with new all lens making developements.
Its not fair zoom lenses doing better image quality.
If nikon can do 200-500mm f5,6 with price 1300E ,how about same price 600mm 5,6 what weights 2kg ??


----------

